# Bizarre "Craft" Show...



## donniej (May 2, 2010)

I found it on Craigslist... an "Arts & Craft Fair" here in downtown Philly.  It was in a park in a great neighberhood and the table fee was cheap.  It all sounded great so I showed this morning and setup..... but there were only 2 other vendors?  As the day progressed I figured out that this was not a craft fair but was more of a "rave" sort of thing.  There were ~100 - 150 people, lots of girls in sun dresses and long haired topless guys.  Though I saw no drug use, I'm pretty confident I was one of the few sober people there.  

By 3:00 it was clear that I wasn't making any money today so I packed up and went home.  I did make $19... but times 4 hours sitting there it was hardly worth it.  I did however have a great time talking to some very interesting people, and getting to watch pretty girls dance wasn't too bad either   
I am a bit annoyed that this was to sold to me as an "arts & craft fair".  I probably would have went anyway but I do feel like I was misled.  There was clearly zero energy put into the craft portion of the event and much effort put into the music, dancing, etc...


----------



## Chay (May 2, 2010)

Hmm... maybe hemp soap would have sold?


----------



## Tabitha (May 2, 2010)

> I did however have a great time talking to some very interesting people, and getting to watch pretty girls dance wasn't too bad either



(snicker)


----------



## Tabitha (May 2, 2010)

what did the other 2 vendors have?


----------



## Woodi (May 2, 2010)

I doubt any soap would have sold in that crowd....maybe if you could roll it into a ciggy wrapper and smoke it....


----------



## donniej (May 2, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> what did the other 2 vendors have?



One had jewelery, beads and simple silver stuff.  The other had sewn things like hats and scarfs.  I didn't ask but I don't think they did any better than me.


----------



## Rob K (May 2, 2010)

Been there... well not there exactly, but now we check out a show's history before we send any money ''


----------



## Bigmoose (May 5, 2010)

I did a show last year that I was lead to belive it would be a great craft show and was at a site where it was sandwiched between 2 mega shows.  I got there and it was of all things a dog show.  There were vendors there but I was the only one who was not geared to dogs.  Boy was I out of place.  Those who ran the show came to me at another show to get me to come.  I little more information would have been good.  Like you there was some good there, seeing these dogs jump 30' was cool.  Your best shows will be the ones from Oct. to Dec.  Just call it practice for the good shows.

Bruce


----------

